

Build your own 2048 with SpriteBuilder and Cocos2D – Part 1 - Ben-G
https://www.makegameswith.us/gamernews/384/build-your-own-2048-with-spritebuilder-and-cocos2d

======
terhechte
SpriteBuilder is a really nice tool. I started using it when it was still
called CocosBuilder and I've used it for a game project [1] and had my own
small fork with awful additions that were only relevant to the game I was
working on.

I recently (as I started working on a new game) downloaded the newest release
and I was really impressed. It is possible to quickly build rather complex UI
scenes and game scenes.

I've actually just used it for a small iOS app side project, that only
requires a minimal spartan UI and this way I can leverage Apportable [2] and
easily release that app for Android, too. (hopefully, I'm not that far yet)

[1.1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J0mleRrcdQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J0mleRrcdQ)

[1.2] [https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/flick-a-
fruit/id771895296?mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/flick-a-
fruit/id771895296?mt=8)

[2] [http://www.apportable.com/](http://www.apportable.com/)

------
Bud
Why is 2048, an entirely stolen game and an example of all that is bad for
real programmers, getting so much play on Hacker News? I don't understand this
community supporting outright theft.

~~~
_random_
Shall we generate a list of "stolen" games? Duke Nukem, Warcraft etc.

------
jtokoph
The lack of indentation in the code snippets makes this painful to read.

~~~
Ben-G
Thanks for pointing this out. Seems to be an issue of the syntax highlighter.
Will fix it.

------
mantrax4
The irony of building a game for iOS which is a clone of a JavaScript game
which a clone of an iOS game doesn't escape me.

~~~
uptown
Are you certain Threes isn't a JavaScript game wrapped in Phonegap/Cordova?

~~~
_random_
It's too smooth and polished to be a JS/HTML game IMHO.

